# Christmas wishes



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, Christmas is only a week away. Some of you are missing your loved ones as I was last year!! I am lucky this year, my son and his family are at my home right now (I have to work!!) I am so blessed!! 
I just want to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas!! A lot of parents post here about their sons and daughters gone. I will keep you in my prayers and wish for you peace in your heart knowing your child (soldiers..but still your child) will be home soon happy and well!! 
God bless each and everyone of our military!! 
Linda


----------

